# TINGALPA RESERVOIR



## fishquest (Apr 27, 2010)

Whats the latest on tingalpa reservior?

Are we allowed to fish there yet?

Also are there any Bass in Redlands? Where can you catch them?


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

hey mate im pretty sure ur not allowed to fish in there as there are signs all around it saying trespassers will be prosecuted ect. Myself and a few of my mates used to fish there as kids only catching tilapi and thats bout all really we never got chased off pretty sure its still not worth fishing in there tho. also i dont know of any bass around the redlands im guessing the closest would be the upper reaches of the nerang not sure tho.

thanks jay


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

have fished below the wall a fair bit and only ever catch rat bream, fat tilapia and the occasional lost flathead, so doubt there would be many bass around there.
And just a reminder that wild bass closed season is fast approaching!


----------

